# 1989 T72 Bluebird/Stanza



## cobra13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 1989 T72 Turbo hatch and am struggling to find coilovers for it. does anyone know what nissans rean the same chassis?

thanks

:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I was told a long time ago when I worked for Nissan that the 89-92 Stanza chassis was similar to the 85-88 Maxima chassis (except for the fact that one used a 4 cyl. and the other a V6).


----------

